# ostarine in pct



## cdeville (Jun 2, 2015)

Finishing up a cycle soon. Have been entertaining adding Ostarine into the pct due to lbm retention properties. There is a huge debate as to the level of shutdown present on mild ostarine doses (12.5) or so.  I would run along side of my normal pct protocol. Thoughts? Expeiences? References would be good too. 

Thanks


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 2, 2015)

Along side pct works. 
Not to help recover but to help with gainz lost.

Ive used it in pct as a bridge between cycles and was able to continue with out blowing up and shrinking.

But. Were all diff.


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm in the same boat.  Finished cycle last Wed.  The ones I have are little orange pills, not sure of dose?  What is the recommended daily dose?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 2, 2015)

During PCT you'll have higher test levels than when natty, assuming your Leydig cells are working properly, so I see no need to add a suppressive compound during pct to minimize muscle loss that's more likely to happen after you've recovered from PCT....


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 2, 2015)

its helped me hold on to more muscle during pct's.  i know on paper its not a good idea, but if your on solid doses of clomid/nolva you ll be fine with 12.5mg of osta.


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 12, 2015)

Oops wrong pills.  Where is a good place to buy some?  GWP?  Purity Solutions?


----------

